# Florida -Jan. Feb. 2008



## MaryAO (Sep 16, 2007)

We are in the process of starting to use our weeks and booking them.
We have "many" weeks to use and are looking to book probably 8 weeks
using RCI properties. We can drive around the state to different resorts.
How would you recommend that I go about booking this? I have only booked two weeks before - one in Williamsburg and one in Mesa.  Do I need to pay for 8 wks. booking fee upfront and keep looking for availabilities everyday? Is it still possible to get 2008 bookings ?  Not sure 'where' to start.


----------



## Dori (Sep 17, 2007)

The first and most difficult week to book would be Feb.16-23, which is Presidents' Week. When you have that one, you can fill in around it.  If you are not too fussy, January should not be too difficult, especially if you are willing to go to Orlando.  Right now, I can see 39 resorts for the week of Feb.22 or 23.


----------



## JLB (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been searching for FL for January for ten years, and exchanging there in January for 15.  I have recorded the results since March, 2002.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13540

In a nutshell, the availability of the nicer resorts that Snowbirders prefer has become almost non-existent through RCI.  That is essentially _Resorts on the Beach_ in the more desireable areas--The Keys, SW, and, increasingly, SE, Sarasota and Tampa.  

There are still resorts available in the less desireable areas, NE and the Panhandle.  Interior resorts are still available, such as in Orlando, Titusville, and a few others.

You are starting your search for the better resorts a year and a half too late.  For them you have to start 2 years out.

As you are new to this, I would suggest that you register at RCI.com, and then search for yourself, to get a feel of what you can get and where.  Drop me an email and I will be happy to assist you.

Right now, for all of FL, without sorting it into specific weeks, for 10 weeks starting 12/27/07:

_*A Total of 78 Resorts were found for FLORIDA/FLORIDA*_

Here's the area breakdown:

Orlando/Kissimme:  35
NE:  22
Panhandle:  8
SE: 6
Other: 4
SW: 1
Tampa: 2


----------



## ratt34 (Sep 20, 2007)

*florida*

i  have [deleted re advertising] booked at  [deleted re advertising] in [deleted re advertising], trying to rent it out for [deleted re advertising], my wife is due  [deleted re advertising]  with our  newborn so we wont be using it.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 21, 2007)

jlb: can you search RCI and tell me if there is inventory for Sedona for September 26-October 15 at any resort for a one bedroom.  Thank you.


----------



## JLB (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes.   . . . .



Cathyb said:


> jlb: can you search RCI and tell me if there is inventory for Sedona for September 26-October 15 at any resort for a one bedroom.  Thank you.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 21, 2007)

JLB said:


> Yes.   . . . .







Yes you can search?  Or yes there is availability?


----------



## king1 (Sep 21, 2007)

MaryAO,
We make 7 or 8 exchanges in FL every Jan and Feb.  Of course, I'm all booked up for 08 and 09, and will start on 10 while in FL this Jan.
JLB's figures are a little deceptive without more breakdowns.  A quick search with a fair trader shows 74 resorts for Jan 08, but for Feb only 37, 30 of which are in the Orlando or Daytona area.  Feb is tough even if you are searching 18 months out, and the more desirable(IMHO)areas of FL are becoming tough in Jan too.
With that gloomy assessment, I'll say this about your 08 plans:  You can still book GC places in Orlando or Weston.  Weston is really a nice resort if you don't mind a daily commute to somewhere else, and I'm not being sarcastic here.  It's not really that far to all the great SE beaches, shopping, and people watching on South Beach. Even day trips to the Keys are not too bad if you don't catch a traffic jam.
If you are an RCI member, just go online and start searching.  You may be pleasantly surprised at what you turn up!!  If you want a private opinion about some particular resort, just email.  We've stayed at a great many different places over the years.


----------



## JLB (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes.   . . . 



MILOIOWA said:


> Yes you can search?  Or yes there is availability?


----------



## JLB (Sep 21, 2007)

:rofl:

I specialize in deception.  You know that.  

Gosh, I gave it by area, the number of resorts in each.   

But, you're right, I did not give specific resorts, dates and unit sizes, as that would likely violate the search-posting rule.

I believe folks got the jist of what areas are available in Jan/Feb, and what are not, but I'll try harder next time.

Yeah, Weston would be fine, if you wanted to go there, and if you don't mind risking the overbooking crapshoot, and wind up with nothing.

If you like, I can post the daily results since March 27, 2002.  

All in all, you said about what I always say, that the preferred areas and resorts are really tough to get in both Jan and Feb, but if you are willing to settle for less than you really want, you can still find something.

That has come about since my searches in 2004, for 2006 dates.  Prior to that with a little diligence you could get better resorts in better places. 



king1 said:


> MaryAO,
> JLB's figures are a little deceptive without more breakdowns.  .


----------



## king1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jim,
Didn't intend to be critical, just wanted to let the OP know that Feb was much different than Jan, at least for me.
As for Weston, we were involved in the "overbooking" once--just happened to be Super Sunday.  RCI came through with a better week for us(Singer Island)and even returned my deposit.  Have there been any instances of people getting booted without being offered alternate lodging?  
There's no doubt that good trades are harder and harder to find, whatever the reason.  Since I'm always using weak weeks, I can't ever be sure if my problem is trade power or just lack of available deposits, but suspect it to be the latter and blame RCI policies.  That said, I'm still getting good resorts for cheap, and will continue with RCI until things get much worse.


----------



## JLB (Sep 22, 2007)

Same here.

And, as I have posted, as our weeks have been devalued, I have begun searching for December instead of January.

The weaker weeks do not see all that the better one does, but sees good enough for us.

The couple who travels with us has also decided we can go in December, before Christmas, rather than after.  A benefit of December is that discounts, like for golf and dining, are still available, for those of us who need to stretch a buck.

Like you, we are booked through '09, but I have been searching Dec. '08, to know what I will be seeing when I can search '09.


----------



## king1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I've seen some great trades in Dec too, but there's no way I would ever get Grandma out of here before she has the big Xmas dinner for the whole family!!


----------



## Harmina (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Sedona*

Cathy, I don't know whether JLB PM'd you....however, I do see 7 resorts in Sedona for the timeframe that you are looking for. I highly recommend the Arroyo Roble for it's great location and the accommodations. We were there from August 11-25. RCI does have the 1 in 4 rule for this resort.


----------



## JLB (Sep 22, 2007)

I believe I saw 8, and sent them to Cathy, so maybe she has already taken one . . . but that would be pretty quick since she hadn't deposited her week yet.



Harmina said:


> Cathy, I don't know whether JLB PM'd you....however, I do see 7 resorts in Sedona for the timeframe that you are looking for. I highly recommend the Arroyo Roble for it's great location and the accommodations. We were there from August 11-25. RCI does have the 1 in 4 rule for this resort.


----------



## Harmina (Sep 22, 2007)

Jim - I also saw 8 if I include Flagstaff. Cathy asked for Sedona....


----------



## london (Oct 19, 2007)

*Florida Jan - February*

We have been going to Florida in Jan Feb for 5-6 weeks each year.

If you trade, you will have to bank your week a year ahead, and book a year ahead in order to get nice beach front units We use RCI only.

We ended up purchasing 4 weeks at the Jamaican on the Gulf, 2 thru 5, and floating weeks at the Resort on Cocoa Beach.

We have our 2009 weeks already booked at this time, to include Presidents week.

I have met people who stay in Florida for 12 weeks in winter, at 8 or more resorts.

Enjoy your Florida travels.


----------



## JLB (Oct 20, 2007)

Ray and Darlene Harper use to be there 26 weeks a year, in timeshares.

A TUG couple from Iowa, go to OLCC 14 weeks, I believe.



london said:


> I have met people who stay in Florida for 12 weeks in winter, at 8 or more resorts.
> 
> Enjoy your Florida travels.


----------



## MaryAO (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys.  Travel plans have changed for 2008.  We are hoping to travel Jan & Feb in 2009.  Have been reading all the Florida posts and have a list of the resorts we would like to go to.  Now, what happens if (after I book, hopefully resorts we would like) we want to cancel a week - maybe cruise a week. Do we lose that week and our exchange fees or can we rebook that week for a different one (maybe May 2009).  Not sure of any cancellation fees with RCI. Starting to book this week.  Any help from "seasoned" exchangers appreciated.  We have "floating weeks".


----------



## JLB (Oct 21, 2007)

Cancellation fees vary from all to a portion to none, depending on how close to the travel date you cancel.  I hate to give dollar amounts because exchange fees go higher so often  , but on an exchange confirmation I have in front of me, it says that if you cancel at least 60 days before an exchange, RCI will retain $109, and if you cancel 60 days or less before an exchange, RCI will retain it all.

We recently cancelled an exchange to Grand Cayman for this January, because of a plane reservation snafu.  When I called to cancel it, I told them I wanted to _switch_ to an exchange SW FL, which just happened to appear online that day.  They used the week I used for the Grand Cayman exchange.  We had to pay another exchange fee, but got a partial refund of the first one.

I encourage people to have another exchange lined up if they have to call and cancel one.  The Guides are very cooperative if they know they are getting exchange fee, and the week you used to get the first exchange does not lose trading power, which it would if it went back into the Spacebank.

Guides are almost always helpful when they are taking money from you.   




MaryAO said:


> Now, what happens if (after I book, hopefully resorts we would like) we want to cancel a week - maybe cruise a week. Do we lose that week and our exchange fees or can we rebook that week for a different one (maybe May 2009).


----------



## JLB (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been searching SW FL & Resorts on the Beach for the five weeks starting 12/27/08 almost every day since January of this year.

This morning there were 7 resorts in SW FL and 56 Resorts on the Beach for that timeframe.  It is pretty much at it's peak and those numbers will decline from now forward.  In the past availability has peaked at 13 to 21 months out, normally the higher end, and now we are at 15 months out.

To give you a comparison, the numbers for this coming January are 0 for SW FL and 30 for Resorts on the Beach, almost all of them being in less desireable areas, mostly the NE and the Panhandle.  That is at 3 months out, but anything halfway decent in SW FL has been gone long ago. 

If you want to talk about specifics--resorts, areas, dates, etc., feel free to drop me an email.



MaryAO said:


> We are hoping to travel Jan & Feb in 2009.  Have been reading all the Florida posts and have a list of the resorts we would like to go to.   Any help from "seasoned" exchangers appreciated.


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 21, 2007)

MaryAO said:


> what happens if (after I book, hopefully resorts we would like) we want to cancel a week - maybe cruise a week. Do we lose that week and our exchange fees or can we rebook that week for a different one (maybe May 2009).  Not sure of any cancellation fees with RCI. Starting to book this week.  Any help from "seasoned" exchangers appreciated.  We have "floating weeks".




You can opt for the cancellation protection plan at $49/per exchange. You won't lose your cancellation fee and your week is reinstated in your account with the original trading value.

or 

You can opt to just cancel the week depending how close you would lose from $109 to all of your exchange fee. Your week is reinstated in your account but your trading value is readjusted.


----------



## JLB (Oct 22, 2007)

Mary:

Lawren would be a good person for advice also.  

We have similar exchange desires and diligence in searching.  We have been comparing notes and looking for stuff for each other for quite a long time.


----------

